# Bursting with excitement! 11th hour advice for a newbie?



## reneewriter (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am picking up my first Havanese puppy (my first dog ever, actually!,) in less than two weeks, and I am SO excited! I shopped for puppy stuff this morning, and it felt like Christmas!

I've been reading Ian Dunbar's books every day, like the Bible, haha. I read through current and old discussions on this forum constantly. I'm bursting with joy and anticipation!

But I'm always hungry for more information. So, lay it on me. If you could give a soon-to-be Havanese owner any advice, what would it be?

Here's a picture of my little guy that his lovely breeder sent me on Christmas morning. Meet Pippin!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you for doing your homework. keep reading... lots at Dog Star Daily.
what a cutie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the very best book for bringing up a new puppy is "The Focused Puppy": http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm/product/2502/focused-puppy.htm


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! He is a doll. I would first say get plenty of rest. You may luck out and have a pup who sleeps through the night right off the bat or have those middle of the night potty runs when you are sooooo tired. Make a check list of essential supplies so you have everything you need for feeding, grooming, sleeping, playing and pottying. Try to make a plan and stick to it so puppy gets used to the routine and what you expect. I couldn't have done it without my crates and expen.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Excited for you!!! Pippin is quite handsome and how wonderful you got a sweet picture to get you through the next few weeks.
I suspect you're doing a lot of shopping right now to prepare.

My advice: make sure your pup gets scheduled nap times, he's going to be learning lots and will need plenty of rest (you too)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable...just enjoy your little guy!! They grow up too fast Welcome!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pippin is very cute; he looks a little like Emmie when she was a puppy. My tip is to take lots of pictures when they're young. hoto: I thought I had taken a lot but in retrospect not enough. I also recommend taking pics that show how small your puppy is by putting him on a dinner plate, next to a mug, etc. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Pippin is very cute; he looks a little like Emmie when she was a puppy. My tip is to take lots of pictures when they're young. hoto: I thought I had taken a lot but in retrospect not enough. I also recommend taking pics that show how small your puppy is by putting him on a dinner plate, next to a mug, etc. Good luck!


I agree! I thought I took lots of photos when Kodi was a puppy. But they grow s-o-o-o-o fast. You can never take enough. Take video too. They are so cute when they're tiny!


----------



## reneewriter (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! I am definitely going to try to stick to a schedule. And yes! Lots of pictures!!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome! I just brought home a puppy a little over a week ago. He is 12 1/2 weeks now. One of the things my breeder did was give us a little blanket that was loved on by not only his mother but all of the other Havanese she had and a small toy both of which she had made herself. In the first few days...he constantly sought out that blanket and toy and I really think it helped him adjust to living in our home. He still snuggles with that blanket on top of the pad in his crate although it has been washed now. And I'm so glad I got a CC buttercomb for the face because it is so small and perfect for combing his tiny little face. 

Good luck with your first puppy ever. Be prepared to fall helplessly in love with it. I know I am. Mine is such a cuddle bug. I don't think I've ever had a dog that is so content sitting in my lap or just touching my feet wherever I am like this one.

And by the way Pippin is adorable and I love the name!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

When my Momi and Popi brought me to my forever home, 2 1/2 months ago, they purchased my personal crate, my personal food dish, my crate blanket, my teddy bear that I sleep with, a bag of food I was used to eating, and three of my favorite toys from the breeder. I was able to settle into my forever home very quickly because I was surrounded by all my favorite things that had all my familiar smells on them. I started feeling VERY comfortable in my forever home after about two days. I wasn't very hungry the first two days, but since then, I now eat everything in sight! :hungry: and gaining weight.

Amigo Pippen, you are going to be okay. It is a little scary at first but you will quickly learn that your forever family will shower you with love, attention, and all the good things in life. You will always remember your breeder but your forever family will quickly become the main focus in your life. We are lucky little boys who found our best forever families. Now I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Great advice from everyone here- especially with regards to the book recommendations. I was so pleased to have a copy of the Focused Puppy.

I would recommend looking at the late Dr. Sophia Yin's Puppy socialization checklist: 
http://drsophiayin.com/perfectpuppy/resources

The one thing you can't do later is the socialization. So definitely be sure to put your time in there.

Everyone says to enjoy your new puppy, and absolutely I wish that for everyone! But I think it is very natural to feel nervous and tired and even anxious for the first while, as we need to be so vigilant and we all want to do the best we can for our wee little pups. So enjoy it but don't stress about not enjoying it enough, if that makes sense?! You will fall in love with your pup and before long they will be a big cuddly armful!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

The toy and blankie thing is very good. We bought a stuffy that was almost as big as he was and our breeder had a blankie. We rubbed the stuffy all over his mom, dad and litter mates and we did the same with the blankie. To this day he sleeps with both of them and he is 9 months old now. The stuffy is the first thing he grabs when he comes out of his crate in the morning and it is what he picks up to take with him when he greets someone. Can't tell you how many times the stuffy has been stitched up and I bought a second reserve one I keep in a cupboard, just in case.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Naturelover said:


> Great advice from everyone here- especially with regards to the book recommendations. I was so pleased to have a copy of the Focused Puppy.





krandall said:


> I think the very best book for bringing up a new puppy is "The Focused Puppy": http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm/product/2502/focused-puppy.htm


I don't have this book and am curious what you both like about this book and why you recommend it. Maybe I will get it too. How is it different or better than Sophia Yinn's book or a book like The Puppy Primer?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> I don't have this book and am curious what you both like about this book and why you recommend it. Maybe I will get it too. How is it different or better than Sophia Yinn's book or a book like The Puppy Primer?


I have read a number of articles by Sopia Yinn, and respected her very much. But I never read her puppy book. I SUSPECT, however, that her book is is basic puppy book, based just on the title. The focused Puppy goes beyond that. It is A teaching philosophy that, once you understand it, can take you anywhere you want to go with your dog, whether that is a super pet dog that you can take anywhere and know that he will always know how to behave, or whether you want to get involved in performance sports asyour pup matures.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pippin is just adorable!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I have read a number of articles by Sopia Yinn, and respected her very much. But I never read her puppy book. I SUSPECT, however, that her book is is basic puppy book, based just on the title. The focused Puppy goes beyond that. It is A teaching philosophy that, once you understand it, can take you anywhere you want to go with your dog, whether that is a super pet dog that you can take anywhere and know that he will always know how to behave, or whether you want to get involved in performance sports asyour pup matures.


I just ordered it! I can't wait to read it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Definitely take lots of pictures and enjoy the cuddling. Sheba was a super cuddler but now, at 5 months wants to run like hell. I have to wait til she's all worn out to get cuddle time now.


----------



## reneewriter (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for the fantastic advice, everyone! I will definitely take your words to heart. 

One week to go! :whoo: :bounce:


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Renee, congratulations! I can feel your excitement. 

One word of advice - I also devoured Ian Dunbar's books and followed his advice carefully. However, at least in Sheldon's case, the freeze dried liver treats he recommended gave Sheldon diarrhea. It took me a while to figure what in his diet was the culprit. 

Just a word of caution! Too much of a good thing, maybe.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Similar to Sheldon (DebW's Hav), when Emmie was a puppy, lamb lung training treats gave her diarrhea. This doesn't mean she's allergic to it but that at different points in your dog's life s/he may have food sensitivities that come and go. Now when Emmie eats lamb lungs, no problemo. :hungry:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

He's looks like a really special little guy! So cute and sweet! Just be forewarned that it's almost impossible not to have them sleep with you that first night! and second, and so forth... So I would decide on his sleeping arrangements ahead of time!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

He is absolutely precious. I agree with what the others have said, especially about getting some extra rest ahead of time. 
Enjoy!


----------

